
Show HN: ClojureScript pixel game engine with Blender live-reloading - chr15m
https://mccormick.cx/news/entries/clojurescript-pixel-game-engine-with-blender-live-reloading
======
serpix
This is by the way how everything with clojure is developed (If you use the
repl/figwheel/shadowcljs/combination of all of these) !

Instant changes and no reload/recompiles.

~~~
blunte
Clojure is the only language I've been excited about since the early days of
Ruby. I wish so much that it would catch on, and especially I wish it would
supplant Javascript.

Clojure is such a sane, elegant, and expressive language. Elixir is pretty ok,
especially on BEAM, but it looks like Perl compared to Clojure. It's just a
tragedy that for the best career options one must basically choose between
Python or Javascript. (js because that's what everyone uses for front end, and
python because that's what's apparently eating the world via AI, ML, etc.). To
be nice to Python, it's a very practical language. It just is completely
inelegant compared to Ruby and especially Clojure (and even Elixir).

Every couple of years I tell myself, "I'm going to do my next project in
Clojure; reality be damned!". But always I give up and fall in line.

~~~
cutler
Try Hy ([http://hylang.org](http://hylang.org)) for a Clojure-ish Python.

~~~
kgwxd
Without maps or persistent data structures, it won't feel Clojure-ish beyond
simple examples. But a lisp on top of the Python ecosystem is an exciting
project.

~~~
cutler
Without maps? What's wrong with a Python dict?

------
slifin
Yeah okay that's sick, I'm building a Peggle clone in Unity with
Clojure/Arcadia at the moment but this looks like it has the potential to be
more accessible

~~~
indentit
sounds interesting, is the development of that something joe public can look
at? :)

------
danShumway
I don't want to just pile on with praise spam, but this is really cool. It's
great to see people building more tight, simple integrations with Open tools.

~~~
erlend_sh
Agreed! Blender is so good and widely used now that it makes perfect sense to
tightly integrate with it for your assets creation pipeline.

The most popular Blender-connected game engine around right now is Armory3D.
There is an early WIP successor to that being built in Rust by a former Armory
developer:
[https://github.com/katharostech/arsenal](https://github.com/katharostech/arsenal)

------
yawn
I am constantly surprised and delighted by what the folks over in the Clojure
world come up with.

~~~
iLemming
Yeah, Clojure community probably has less active members than a number of
engineers working say for Google or Facebook. But the awesome stuff and ideas
it generates all the time is really surprising.

------
danpeddle
Site seems to be struggling, think this is the repo:
[https://github.com/infinitelives/px3d](https://github.com/infinitelives/px3d)

------
xixixao
This is one of those "exciting mix of tech terms" submissions. Really well
done!

------
annnoo
Guess I will take a look at this, cause this sounds interesting as a casual
game jam participant myself

------
dominotw
I am just learning about cljs landscape. Any reason someone would choose
figwheel over shadowjs.

~~~
serpix
none, shadow cljs does everything and seems so far to be easier to get running
with full emacs repl-y goodness

~~~
polymeris
I think creating libs is one reason, Iirc was not supported by shadow.

~~~
Royalaid
Afaik this is not true see [https://shadow-
cljs.github.io/docs/UsersGuide.html#target-no...](https://shadow-
cljs.github.io/docs/UsersGuide.html#target-node-library)

~~~
achikin
This is true. I’ve asked shadow-cljs creator directly and he recommended using
leiningen for library creation.

------
remontoire
This is great. Always amazing where clojure can put a repl

------
codetrotter
This is very nice and cool.

Would like to try it out sometime.

As far as I could see there’s no open source license in the repo though.

If I may I would like to suggest that you release it under the terms of the
ISC license. It’s a highly permissive and very short and simple license.

------
tmountain
Really cool project. Nice work!

------
ape4
And this guys seems to have made his own font

~~~
trynewideas
that's the easy part:
[https://www.calligraphr.com/en/features/](https://www.calligraphr.com/en/features/)

------
trilila
Really cool, keep up the good work!

